# Auto work/trouble light recommendation



## ALiteZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a bright but not so expensive work/trouble light to illuminate work area while under car. With summer already upon us here in Texas, it needs to be a cool operator. I have one of those 500w halogens that helped warm the garage last week, but I won't need that side effect until next Dec. At Ace, I saw a Bayco brand 26w flourescent that supposedly illuminates like 125w incandescent for ~$15. Any recommendations on flourescent or LED versions? I don't mind corded versions as I'll basically be using it just in the garage.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## shuter (Mar 20, 2009)

Take a look at the long thin trouble lights that use LED's instead of flourescents. I recently bought one that is rechargable. No cords! Durable, Portable light that can also be used elsewhere. I use it in a fish house at night. Mine came with two plastic hooks so I can place it most anywhere.


----------



## brickbat (Mar 21, 2009)

If you're used to the light level provided by a 500W halogen, don't bother with LED. 

Not super bright, but these are handy:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203352-1373-FL-906MPD&lpage=none


----------



## ALiteZ (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't picked up anything yet, but I've started a restore project on a '53 Pontiac so I'm in need. I've had to use the halogen, but have that nagging feeling that I'm going to burn myself when in a tight spot. Thanks for the replies.

Anthony


----------



## ponygt65 (Mar 24, 2009)

brickbat said:


> If you're used to the light level provided by a 500W halogen, don't bother with LED.
> 
> Not super bright, but these are handy:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203352-1373-FL-906MPD&lpage=none


 That's what I've got. Never had a problem using it under or in a car.


and +1 on the LED thing. However, if he's going with that 13W CFL work light, maybe an LED will work for him.


----------

